# Extra large dogs



## Lovebug00 (Apr 19, 2013)

We own two large dogs 150+ each. Now my husband wants to bring them with. I'm not sure it's worth it. I love my dogs but imagine the shipping costs, risk and safety of the pups. Did u bring? Will u? Or would u bring ur pups? 
Experiences?


----------



## Wantstogohome (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi

We have a Westie and when we bought him 6 years ago we first looked into costs etc. flying him home with us when the time should come, before making the decision of having a pet in the UK.
Now we faced with a different problem. Our time has come to move back but Westie has a cronic illness and not sure if he will make it in SA. To spend £1 500+ getting him there, just for him to die is not worth it. But what to do with him here? None of my friends wants to look after a sick dog, NOT giving him to just anyone and feeling soo guilty!

Sorry, I'm probably not much help ;-) I'll say it depends on how easily you can afford the plane tickets and papers for them. Do you have someone who will take them in if you do decided to leave them there?

Sometimes I think us South Africans have different views on pets and can let go easier if need be....we will most probably leave poor Seymour here...hoping we find someone with a good heart who will take him.

Good luck!


----------

